# Need info



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I am trying to find out the name of a plant I always liked. I want to say its part of the fern family but probably not. It grows with one main stem and grows about 10 branches with leaves. It looks like an umbrella. I have seen it on here before but never managed to find out a name. Any info or names that I can search would be a great help.
J


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Biophytum?


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

That looks like it but all the ones I have seen the "branches" point straight out. The pics I say of it they fall down some. Is the one I saw a certain kind or is that a water issue.
J


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nate got it, Jason......I'm pretty sure that's the plant I gave you.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Many of the Biophytum nod later in the day in my experience. The is an Adiantum pedatum that also looks similar but it's not normally used in terrariums.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Here are pictures of _Biophytum sensitivum_, taken at various times on 5/20/09. One position that's missing is where all the leaves and flower stalks hang down, guess I forgot to take that one. 

The plant moves a lot over the course of every day normally, and the leaves will also fold down for a while after being touched (thus the name "sensitivum"). Water drops like rain will make it fold up too.

It's actually in the Oxalis family, but it looks something like a miniature palm tree or tree fern that blooms. They eventually get taller than this young one.










Vincent


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Any good sources on where to get some?
J


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Josh and mike have them regularly, I killed mine and need to replace it sometime.


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

They close up and droop down at night. If the leaves were open but were droopy, that might have just been a large older plant. Also, in "drought" conditions they can droop a little.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Jason DeSantis said:


> Any good sources on where to get some?
> J


^ sponsors mentioned, and I have enough volunteer seedlings from mine to have some trade worthy plants in Spring or early Summer 2010.

They self sow and don't need cross pollination, so if you get one happy one, you'll usually end up with a few extras.

V


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

I didnt see any available with any other sponsors?
J


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

try roxrgneiss, or joshH


----------

